# Janome Memory Craft 12000



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Uh, oh - I just discovered this machine. It appears to be the best of a combination of machines I currently have. 


http://www.janomespecials.com/mc12000/features.htm

I wonder what price and what trade in's with my current machines.
Hummmmmmmm


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Holy moly, that's one of a heck of a machine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

it would combine my 300E for embroidery
it has the free arm as my small machines do
it has all the rest like my 6500P

I'm liking it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have heard that it's as much as 12999.00, Ken's has the best price I've found but they can't ship it because of Janome's rules. I'd like a 7700, but I can't justify the price of that although I have heard on one of the Janome forums that they have a really great trade in program if you have the 6500 or 6600.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a 6500P, but if your price is right it would have to be an incredibly fantastic trade in program :shocked:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry Angie, but Molly's price quote is probably the best price on it. When I was looking at machines a few years ago, the MC11000 had just come out, and it was running $10-11,000 then.  

The MC12000 is a very nice machine though, lol. We can dream.  

P.S. Molly, what do you mean about Janome shipping "rules"? I hope Angie and I didn't break any rules when she arranged shipping for mine from Alabama to Oklahoma! But I'd think the shop owner would have been aware, and he knew what we were doing and didn't say anything.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That is what was posted on a Janome forum I was on so I don't know if it is right. I think that I would have a very hard time convincing my husband that I "needed" a sewing machine that cost as much as a farm did when we were married!

Some of the Janome machines cannot be shipped by the dealers to protect the dealers in your area. I got a price from ken's on the 7700 based on my friend picking it up and shipping it to me so I think that is ok. I bought a 6500 from Ken's a few years ago and they could ship that. I'm pretty sure they can also sell machines at a quilting show even if it is out of their area. I can see protecting the dealers but if you have a dealer like the one we used to have it is going to hurt Janome and it sure doesn't help the customer.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh okay, whew! Glad we're not in any trouble, lol.

When I bought my MC9500, I paid Angie's local dealer over the phone with a credit card, and then Angie took it and had it shipped to me. The closest I could even find one was over 100 miles away, and it was almost twice the price as the one in Alabama! Plus the "local" store had a really bad reputation for customer service and charged an arm and a leg for classes, which I couldn't have taken anyway due to the hours they were scheduled for. I just taught myself from the manual, the internet and experimenting, along with some great suggestions from the embroiderers here on HT.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

callie - that's the store I want to check on their price for one of these. I like it much better than the Horizon 7700. The 6300P is a bit neater than my 6500P in that it has the arm for regular sewing of arms and such. But I do most of that the flat bed machine way. I learned on that type on home ec many years ago and it came back to me.

Hmmm


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Angie, you want me to check with Bob? He sells Janome machines.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

You know. I was going to buy a Bernina 830 when I bought the 630 and watched a lady struggle bringing that big machine in for service. Then I looked at all the stitches and thought about what I really sew. Then, I remembered how many times I have the embroidery machine going AND the sewing machine at the same time. The more I thought about it, the more I decided to stick with the lesser machine and keep the embroidery machine. 

Still, that is one fantastic looking machine. What fun you will have!!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I like being able to sew and embroider at the same time as well. Of course it would be nice to have the large throat, but that is the main reason I'd like the 7700. 

Angie, you'll have to go check it out for us, see what you think, and what the price is really is . It sure would be fun to have. Maybe they'll let you use one for awhile so you can review it!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like a wonderful machine. Love the AcuView Magnifier. I need one!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, the separate embroidery is one big reason I have the 300E. I had a Memory Craft 6000 as my first Janome Machine, and then an 8000 for the first one that had embroidery - the 8000 was traded in as part payment to the 300E. or the 6500P.

The 6000 is really a nice machine - it's what started me on swearing by the Janomes.

And I don't do as much embroidery as I thought I would. But I've thought if this is new - might be worth while to investigate the 11000, it is marked down to $4,999 on the SewN Vac site I scanned when googling. But I'm not sure I like it - 

Right now this is window shopping. And thinking.

It would have to be a darn special machine to get me to actually give up what I have and add money to it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Angie, I learned on a flat bed too. I think that's pretty much all there was back then, wasn't it? Boy we're telling our age there, lol! I have to admit though the arm machines definitely make sewing sleeves and cuffs a whole lot easier, not to mention childrens' and doll clothes.

I'm actually doing so much embroidery that I wish I had gone with separate machines instead of the combo MC9500 and am thinking of buying a new stand-alone sewing machine. I could get a lot more done, a lot faster, if I had separate machines. 

I didn't really think it would make that much difference when I bought it, but boy was I wrong! I'm doing more and more embroidery all the time, which ties up my sewing machine for too long. I still have my old faithful Kenmore (Janome made), but it's 30 years old, and I want a newer model with way more stitches, lol. 

I looked at dedicated quilting machines, but I've sewn quilts for years on a regular machine and can't see the longer throat really making that much difference, and they've got hardly any stitch choices (plus I don't quilt so much any more either), so I broadened my search criteria and was recommended an MC4900QC. Anyone know anything about that particular model? Here's a link on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Janome-Memo...131?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item45fff64953

I do a lot of decorative stitching and costumes and want to get into heirloom type sewing too, plus I do some quilting, clothing, decor items, etc. Any better recommendations in the Janome line?

P.S. Angie, have you seen the Janome felting machine? I don't do felting (at least not yet, lol), but that looks like it would be really cool for someone who does.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Was in class several weeks ago with a lady who had a beautiful new machine. Can't remember the brand. We were doing free motion quilting and she just could not seem to do what the rest of us were doing. When Lisa sat down to use her machine and demonstrate, she had trouble as well. It just looked smaller. It was. A full 1.5 inches where the quilt would lay bunched up. I think that before I bought a machine, I would make sure of the distance between the needle and the big bar or whatever you call that thing. I had no idea there would be so much variance.

The reason the larger Bernina 830 appealed to me was the space for my quilt to lay. calliemoonbeam, that e-bay machine looks a lot like that lady's machine in my class. I have no idea, but thought I would share so you could be sure and check it out. 

I wound up buying a cheaper Bernina 630 and love it. When DH retires, I hope to have a long-arm quilting machine!! LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks CP! I'll definitely look into that more. I certainly wouldn't want to get something shorter than normal, but since I don't quilt all that much any more I don't want to give up all the other goodies just to get a longer throat. I really like Janome and want to stay with that line, but they have many other models, so I'll keep looking. I haven't even decided for sure to buy another machine yet, just pondering.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh, if I had that machine I'd do nothing but sew for the rest of my life! 

Practically wise, I also like having a one machine to embroider with and then the main sewing machine. It's nice just to go from one to another without having to re-set up embroidery to sewing or vice versa.

Angie, you deserve that machine. I hope a way comes about for you to get it!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I love that machine too. For me it would be a expensive fun toy though. I don't do much embroidery (my current machine has some stitches).

Much as I'm attracted to it, I just can't justify the price. DH told me that it was up to me to buy it. He spoils me.

I do wish that I could play with it a time or three though!!


----------



## manic jan (Dec 29, 2012)

Molly Mckee said:


> That is what was posted on a Janome forum I was on so I don't know if it is right. I think that I would have a very hard time convincing my husband that I "needed" a sewing machine that cost as much as a farm did when we were married!
> 
> Some of the Janome machines cannot be shipped by the dealers to protect the dealers in your area. I got a price from ken's on the 7700 based on my friend picking it up and shipping it to me so I think that is ok. I bought a 6500 from Ken's a few years ago and they could ship that. I'm pretty sure they can also sell machines at a quilting show even if it is out of their area. I can see protecting the dealers but if you have a dealer like the one we used to have it is going to hurt Janome and it sure doesn't help the customer.


Hi Guys, this is my first post here. Lots of good sewing / embroidery stuff to digest!

I am interested in the Janome 6500P Memory Craft. Was just wondering whether it's worth the rather hefty price tag.
$1500 is a lot of cash, but if you guys heap enough praise on it, I might break the piggy bank.
Looking forward to your collective thoughts!
Thanks
Jan


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the 6500P is my main machine. I see it sale priced at about $1499. 

yes, if you sew alot it's worth it. I sew everything from quilt blocks, quilted purses, 150 yard suede cloth 125ft x 14ft ice skating rink stage curtains. It sews everything. 

I love using cones of thread on the machine rather than just little spools. Many times I use the Maxilock spools - I know you can use them on a regular machine with that open paper clip looking stand, but this is nicer. I've never had a minute's problem with it -and I bought it about 2005 or 2006.

If I had to go down to only one machine - I'd keep this one. (and I have 2 of the Gems, the 300E, an older Viking, an inexpensive Brother, and I use to have the Expensive Brother) But this the a machine I'd pay the price to get again.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I love my 6500. I bought it three years ago from Ken's Sewing Center in Muscle Shoals, Alabama. It was reconditioned by the factory and the price was really right. They also have sales at times when they sell machines that were put on layaway and never payed off. These can be good deals as well. If you have a good local dealer the support is worth a lot, we don't have a good one so I will buy on the internet.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh my, that is one lovely machine. I don't do embroidery right now, but am thinking about starting. I agree with those who say it makes sense to use two different machines. Heck, at present I'm using three -- one for piecing, one for FMQ and the other for the walking foot. I know it's not that big of a deal to change out feet and settings, but it's nice not to have to. 
My fourth machine just arrived last week - a Brother 6000i to take to classes. I hope it holds up well. It also has a better applique stitch than my Janome, so it might be used for that as well when I do any applique.


----------

